# Good Books?



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I am trying to find some good books that will help me dive deeper into the process of soapmaking and the correct use/qualities of oils. Does anyone have experience with the following books and would you recommend them? Also, any other books, websites to recommend?
- The Essential Oils Handbook: All the Oils You Will Ever Need for Health, Vitality and Well-Being, Jennie Harding 
- Scientific Soapmaking: The Chemistry of the Cold Process [Paperback] Kevin M. Dunn

Thanks!

Marion


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have the book by Kevin Dunn. It's interesting, but very scientific. Long chain fatty acids, how they work, experiments, etc. I don't think I got through the whole thing. It takes awhile.

I have another book, I've misplaced it, but I do refer to it from time to time...something like Natural Soapmaking or something like that, by a Susan somebody. It might beat the FM so when I go in today I'll take a look.

For me, the books were a good start, especially for explaining the different oils and fats, but the forum is where I can get the best specific info on what works and what doesn't or how to's when something doesn't work out for me.

Also, check out www.thedishforum.com or www.soapdishforum.com.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I kind of like scientific, so I think I'm going to try that one, although the thought of actually finding the time to sit down and read something..... :rofl makes me laugh uncontrollably right now! I guess I'll have to give up my nightly 4 hrs of sleep. Oh well, that's a complete waste of time, anyway!

I registered at the dish forum, so I'm waiting to be able to see what I can learn there, too. Thanks for that link, Cindy. Then I'm checking out the online info people here on the forum have suggested and I am researching the qualities certain herbs etc could bring to my soaps. I'll be an expert in no time, right? (Don't answer that!) :shudder

Thanks y'all!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Some of the books I have read had mis-information. I found the online sites to give the best info. DGI gives great advice that has been scrutinized by soapers that have a history of making soap. 

Y---o groups give great information that is surrounded by mis-information/ opinion disguised as fact.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Y---o? What does that mean?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, there is a lot of misinformation in books and on other groups online. I think books are a great thing to have on hand, especially for getting ideas as far as scents, oils, etc. Researching here, and at the dish and other places online, combined with reading some soaping books, can help you filter out fact from fiction and give you enough knowledge to go your own way in your new business. Some of the books have soapmakers stories and I absolutely love reading those!


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Then again there is a lot of misinformation out there on dairy goats, too, and we have made it our jobs to figure out facts from fiction in that area. This forum is a big help, so I'm going to keep on counting on everyone here!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marion, I'm pretty sure she was meaning yahoo.  The Dish (linked above) has good info, but it's good to lurk there a while and read a lot before jumping in. They are harder on newbies than here.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Who says I'm a newbie??? :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin Thanks for the advice! I be lurkin' before I be talkin' over there!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

The dish is a huge forum. I think it's harder to find just the info I'm looking for there quickly. On the other hand, they've got a lot of pictures and a lot of soap makers who have been making soap a long time.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to belong to a pretty interesting Yahoo group called the Cosmetic Lab (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CosmeticLab/) that had a lot of technical discussions on it. Caroline


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The trick on the dish forum is to become a member so you can get into the archives, read anything still there that Lab Rat wrote, so many of the posts got nasty in disagreement with her, so when she knew she was leaving she erased hundreds of them...but in reality her science was spot on and so many of those with huge opinons were obviously not soaping much, if at all. Once again, one of them women things.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Ahhhhh girls, they are just so hard to deal with. I happen to be one, but that's all a big mistake, because I never could figure them out.....


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lol


----------

